# Empfehlung USB 3.0 Hub, Verlängerung



## MusicX123 (27. August 2014)

*Empfehlung USB 3.0 Hub, Verlängerung*

Servus
bin auf der Suche nach einem guten und günstigen USB 3.0 Hub (P/L Top), wo ich eine externe 2,5" Festplatte (ab und zu), USB-Stick 3.0 und evtl nen Card-Reader anschliesen kann. Also am besten einer mit vier Anschlüssen und optisch "schick" (schwarz). Sollte auch mindestens ein Kabel mit 1,4m zum Mainbord dabei sein. 

z.B.: RaidSonic Icy Box IB-AC611, 4-port, USB 3.0 (70401)

So und evtl noch ne gute und günstige Verlängerung (USB 3.0).

Und als letztes noch ne Frage: Gibt es so ein "Frontpanel" für USB 3.0 zum Kaufen, bzw auf einer Seite der Stecker für Mainboard USB 3.0 und auf der anderen 2x USB 3.0 Buchse?

Gruß MusicX


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (27. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung USB 3.0 Hub, Verlängerung*

Oben, gleich links neben "Forum", da hast Du "Preisvergleich", da gibst Du "USB-Hub" ein. Da findest Du dann nicht nur jede Menge HUB sondern sogar "Frontpanels" (da steht dann "intern" dabei).
Und das gleiche machst Du mit "USB-Kabel". Geht ratz fatz und Du findest das, was Deinem Geschmack entspricht. Denn den kennen wir hier leider nicht.


----------



## Bandicoot (27. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung USB 3.0 Hub, Verlängerung*

Transcend TS-HUB3K, 4-port, USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hab meinen seit Release, also fast 2 Jahre, läuft tadellos und Kostet nicht viel.  

Ja solche Hubs gib es, entweder zum Board dazu wie bei Asrock ab der Mittelklasse.

Oder https://geizhals.at/sharkoon-usb-hub-4-port-a653374.html

und 

https://geizhals.at/?fs=USb+3.0+Hub+intern&in=


----------



## MusicX123 (28. August 2014)

X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oben, gleich links neben "Forum", da hast Du "Preisvergleich", da gibst Du "USB-Hub" ein. Da findest Du dann nicht nur jede Menge HUB sondern sogar "Frontpanels" (da steht dann "intern" dabei). Und das gleiche machst Du mit "USB-Kabel". Geht ratz fatz und Du findest das, was Deinem Geschmack entspricht. Denn den kennen wir hier leider nicht.



Les mal bitte oben die Überschrift... da steht Empfehlung!!! Irgendeinen kann ich auch raus suchen aber ich suche einen der nach nem Jahr nicht in Einzelteile auseinander fällt!  



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Transcend TS-HUB3K, 4-port, USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hab meinen seit Release, also fast 2 Jahre, läuft tadellos und Kostet nicht viel.  Ja solche Hubs gib es, entweder zum Board dazu wie bei Asrock ab der Mittelklasse.  Oder https://geizhals.at/sharkoon-usb-hub-4-port-a653374.html  und  https://geizhals.at/?fs=USb+3.0+Hub+intern&in=



Danke für die Empfehlung des Hubs! Wie lang ist den das mitgelieferte USB-Kabel? 

Sowas hab ich gesucht, grad gefunden. http://www.voelkner.de/products/553...x-USB-3.0-Buchse-A-0.45-m-Schwarz-Delock.html auf geizhals war er auf dem Bild blau :/ 


http://www.voelkner.de/products/531...Buchse-A-2-m-Rot-Schwarz-vergoldete-Stec.html
Ist dieses Verlängerungskabel Qualitativ gut?


----------



## Bandicoot (28. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung USB 3.0 Hub, Verlängerung*

Ja sollte auch reichen. Ca Halber Meter war dran. Kann sich aber auch schon geändert haben in 2 Jahren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung USB 3.0 Hub, Verlängerung*

Ich selber habe seit langem den von Logilink ( 2. Modell ) und kann nicht klagen. Mit dem Raidsonic wirst aber auch nix verkehrt machen. Für deinen Eigenbau kannst das Teil von Delock nehmen, und falls man mehr und andere Anschlüsse braucht würde sich so etwas anbieten oder wie hier


----------



## orca113 (31. August 2014)

*AW: Empfehlung USB 3.0 Hub, Verlängerung*

USB Kabel 1,4 Meter ist aber nicht so soll. Meines Wissens gibts da ne Grenze bei 3.0


----------



## MusicX123 (31. August 2014)

Die grenze ist bei 5 Meter pro Kabel und maximal 30 Meter insgesamt. Also maximal 6 Kabel mit 5 Hubs dazwischen. 

Edit: 

USB-3.0-Anschlusskabel-1x-USB-3.0-Buchse-intern-19pol.-2x-USB-3.0-Buchse-A-0.45-m-Schwarz-Delock

USB-3.0-Anschlusskabel-1x-USB-3.0-Stecker-A-1x-USB-3.0-Buchse-A-2-m-Rot-Schwarz-vergoldete-Stecker

Transcend TS-HUB3K, 4-port, USB 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

So das habe ich gestern abend bestellt. Vielen Dank nochmal! 

Gruß MusicX


----------

